# Bigcheese apiary



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

That's a beautiful apiary and a beautiful setting.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice, very very nice.


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice apiary but what is that glass box on the hive on the far left.


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

Here in Florida we have Florida rooms on the back of the house . This is a bee version of the Florida room , Its where I feed sugar water . I didn't want to feed inside the hive so I put it outside . Hope this helps , I think I have a close up of the box if you would like me to post it . thanks for you interest .


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

That's one very nice photo!
You must be a finish carpenter.
Ernie


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

no finish carpenter here , currently work for J&J making contact lenses . Thanks for the compliments . I call the tall hive modified warre hives as they are not the correct dimentions for a warre .


----------

